# Alrighty!  Let's talk labels!



## Incrtalent (Jul 29, 2007)

Any of you out there make salts/scrubs to go with your soaps?  I'm working on this. I got some beautiful 16 oz oval PET jars.  The problem...?  Labels.  I have no idea what size or type to put on these, (again, feel pretty stupid, but hey.  It's worth the risk if I can get some answers.)  What I'd like to do is just buy some inkjet labels and print them myself to keep costs down, (because I am both NEW and BROKE!)

Any ideas?  I've visted tons of label places on the net, but none of them so far have been accomodating enough to say, "this label fits 16 oz oval PET jars!

Thanks!   :?:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

You have to measure the jars yourself. They will not out right tell you.. "Labels of this size will fit...." 
I hate labels.. but its just something we have to do....


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2007)

I buy full sheets of label material & hand cut each & everyone! The ovals for my bottles were a major pain at first, 3 years later I could cut thosr babies in my sleep!

I buy mine at papilio, they are vinyl, waterproof inkjet labels & I love them!

http://www.papilio.com/inkjet%20waterpr ... media.html


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought about using those oval jars and decided not to....because of those labels.

Irena


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 31, 2007)

*Ugh!*

Tabitha, you are WAY more patient than I am.  So far, I've spent more time dealing with the label/packaging than I have makign soaps.  What a headache!  Also, I want to actually make money on this deal.  I don't want to spend all that time cutting out labels!  (I'm already doing it for the cigar bands!)

Right now, I'm looking to find a cream-colored or ivory waterproof label that I can either a) print myself, or b) have printed at a reasonable cost.  So far, nothing.  Wish me luck!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

That's why I use pre-cut labels. Just print, peel off and put on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Irena.. where do you get your precut labels from?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2007)

Elemental has pre-cuts that are waterproof vinyl & she is a jewel to work with!

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Wate ... c-120.html


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

It depends which ones I need. Here is a few links:

http://www.data-labels.com/ovallabels.html
http://www.onlinelabels.com/ol125.htm
http://www.rippedsheets.com/

Irena


----------

